# Chuva e vento forte 23-27 Outubro 2011



## Vince (23 Out 2011 às 12:12)

Em edição .... 
*Tópico resumo e arquivo do evento, registos, notícias, conclusões e links para seguimento.*







*Imagem:* Animação satélite "Airmass" entre 6z/23 Outubro e 6z/24 de Outubro.






*Imagem:* Animação satélite "Airmass" entre as 4z/26 Outubro e 10z/27 de Outubro.




Seguimentos meteorológicos:
 Litoral Norte
 Interior Norte e Centro
 Litoral Centro
 Sul


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 15:49)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Por aqui chove intensamente *10 mm* acumulados! rajada máxima até ao momento *64 Km/h* de S  às  12:36 h

um video de há momentos no meu terraço 

pôr em 720p 

[ame="http://youtu.be/5V8p8qQeFoQ"]http://youtu.be/5V8p8qQeFoQ[/ame]

o céu está com uma cara que parece que vem valente carga de água a caminho....


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*



Snifa disse:


> Chove intensamente e puxada a vento, mais daqui a pouco coloco o vídeo..
> 
> *18 mm* acumulados



Cá fica o vídeo de há momentos, quando uma boa bátega de água se abatia por aqui (*ver 720p para melhor qualidade* )


[ame="http://youtu.be/J7D2Q3RYKR0"]http://youtu.be/J7D2Q3RYKR0[/ame]


Neste momento *21.3 mm* acumulados e vai chovendo fraco por vezes moderado, céu muito escuro a W/SW

Tempª 15.3 ºc ( mínima *14.2 ºc* ) ( máxima *17.9 ºc* )

Vento SSW: 29 Km/h

Pressão: 1000.3 hpa ( a descer rápidamente)

Humidade: 97%


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 21:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Cá vai o Primeiro video feito ao começo da noite ( *ver 720p* ):

[ame="http://youtu.be/zKDPgbk0DFQ"]http://youtu.be/zKDPgbk0DFQ[/ame]



Neste momento atingi os *40 mm* e chove com intensidade...


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 22:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Chove que se farta agora, rain rate *152.4 mm/h* 

*44.7 mm* acumulados

mais um video feito hoje de dentro do carro, ao fim da tarde na foz

[ame="http://youtu.be/ha04cYc2UL0"]http://youtu.be/ha04cYc2UL0[/ame]


----------



## Snifa (23 Out 2011 às 23:30)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

E aí estão eles, *60.5 mm* acumulados até ao momento 

mais um video hoje ao fim da tarde na Foz , naturalmente feito de dentro do carro...


[ame="http://youtu.be/F_Y40JOBzFI"][/ame]


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

*164 km/h*


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2011 às 23:38)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Vídeo possível com equipamento manhoso hehe


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Acabei de ter 116 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 23:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Estou em choque. 

Foi algo completamente sem aviso, rapidíssimo. A luz foi abaixo, ficou tudo numa escuridão imensa, e de um momento para o outro, tudo voou.

*164,4 km/h* registei eu.

É verdade.


EDIT: Rajadas de 102,6 km/h, 105, 110. Constantes.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

O Cais do Sodré chegou agora aos *80,5 km/h*

http://meteo.transtejo.pt


Gil, 164 km/h é uma bojarda e tanto. Vai fazer estragos nas redondezas.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2011 às 00:24)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Não me cabe a mim fazer com que acreditem nos valores. Toda a região em redor foi igualmente atingida por breves e fortíssimas rajadas. Apenas posso dizer que, tendo vivido este acontecimento, o valor de 164 km/h não me parece muito longe da realidade. Foi um momento assustador. Nunca antes tinha presenciado tal força, tendo já vivido anteriores temporais, e registado 109,5 km/h em 2009 e 115,9 km/h a 27/02/2010. 

Deixo um excerto do gráfico da minha estação.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Os 116 km/h de rajada máxima de há pouco.


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Out 2011 às 00:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Os Corpos de Bombeiros do Concelho de Cascais estão cheios de trabalho.

Em operações na rua estão as cinco corporações, ( Cascais, Alcabideche, Estoril, Parede e carcavelos ).

Pelo que me apercebi pelo "report" que me foi facultado trata-se de pequenas inundações, tampas de sargetas fora dos sitios, quedas de cabos de electricidade, quedas de árvores e até um acidente rodoviário na estrada Marginal ( este sem feridos ).

Noite complicada...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 01:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

O caixote que caiu com o vento. Na altura da rajada de 116 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 02:19)

*Dia 23*

















----------------

Synops (ogimet)


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 02:33)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*

*Vento MUITO FORTE. 122 KM/H Rajadas recentes entre 60 e 80*


----------



## Vince (24 Out 2011 às 08:59)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*



> *Cinco feridos após queda de cobertura de check-in do aeroporto de Faro*
> Hoje às 07:47
> Um responsável da ANA confirmou que o temporal em Faro afectou o terminal do aeroporto bem como a torre de controlo, sendo «difícil retomar a normalidade» esta segunda-feira.
> 
> ...


http://www.tsf.pt/PaginaInicial/Vida/Interior.aspx?content_id=2077658




> *Mau tempo impede aterragem e descolagem de aviões em Faro*
> O mau tempo está a impedir a aterragem e descolagem de aviões no Aeroporto de Faro, disse à agência Lusa fonte aeroportuária.
> 
> «Não estão a aterrar nem a descolar aviões devido ao mau tempo», indicou a mesma fonte, recusando-se a avançar uma estimativa para a normalização do serviço.
> ...


http://sol.sapo.pt/inicio/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=31835


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 10:08)

*Mau tempo: IM registou quantidades de precipitação entre os 10 e os 23 milímetros por hora em todo o país*


> Instituto de Meteorologia (IM) registou desde a tarde de domingo e até hoje de manhã quantidades de precipitação que variaram entre os 10 e os 23 milímetros por hora em várias regiões do país.
> 
> "A situação mais recente aconteceu entre as 04:00 e as 05:00 na região de Faro com 20 milímetros por hora mas, as várias estações do IM foram registando quantidades a rondar os 23 milímetros por hora como por exemplo em Vila Nova de Cerveira (entre as 21:00 e as 22:00 de domingo)", adiantou à agência Lusa a meteorologista Paula Leitão.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2011 às 10:39)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*

Parte do tecto do terminal do Aeroporto destruído pelo vento, fotos SIC:


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2011 às 10:47)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Gráfico de precipitação em Lamas de Mouro:


----------



## 1337 (24 Out 2011 às 13:47)

Por Ponte de Lima tive um acumulado de mais de 100 mm em 12 horas (do meio dia á meia noite) infelizmente o pluviometro da EMA  daqui ja estã á muito tempo avariado e ninguem faz nada..


----------



## Aurélio (24 Out 2011 às 14:36)

Queria apenas relembrar que o IM tem muitas estações avariadas, ou que medem, muito mal a precipiotação como parece ser obvio no mapa diário colocado pelo André ....
Assim sendo nas ultimas 24 horas o Minho andou pelos cerca de 100 mm de precipitação e as restantes regiões do país salvo pequenas excepções andou na ordem dos 40 mm. No caso do Algarve essa chuva ocorreu em somente cerca de 3 horas !!
Em trás os montes e Beira Litoral (abaixo do Porto e Aveiro ou Aveiro e Leiria é que dúvidas)......

Foi um belo evento ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2011 às 15:01)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*

A rajada máxima de vento no Aeroporto de Faro foi de 158.5 km/h às 5h01m.

Em Olhão, como é tradição, a piscina meteu água, ou seja, o túnel.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2011 às 15:25)

Destacar, a rajada máxima de vento no Aeroporto de Faro às 5h01m de 158.5km/h. 

Brutal, um evento que surpreendeu-me quer em termos de vento, quer em termos de precipitação.

Mas, foi sem dúvida, um excelente evento.


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2011 às 15:37)

bem, ca fica um registo desta zona da bacia do mondego: 

bem, o temporal aqui pouco se fez sentir, com pouca precipitação em forma de aguaceiros e o vento a soprar fraco a moderado, no entanto com algumas rajadas.
Liguei para familiares meus para Gouveia, onde me disseram que tambem pouco choveu e o vento foi moderado a forte...  E pouco mais há a acrescentar. 

ca ficam os registos do IM da estação mais perto de mim, em NELAS mais ou menos a 18 -20km em linha reta. 











para ter uma noçao do que se passou na serra, os graficos coicidem com o relato dos meus familiares... Gouveia fica a 700m de altura e as penhas douradas a 1400m mais coisa menos coisa, e o relato dos meus familiares nao foge muito aos graficos das penhas douradas... 

PENHAS DOURADAS


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 16:32)

Todo este vento foi proveniente de sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 17:01)

*Precipitação e vento forte no continente*


> De acordo com o previsto pelo Centro de previsão do Instituto de Meteorologia, a superfície frontal fria que afetou o estado do tempo em Portugal continental na tarde e noite de domingo e madrugada de segunda-feira,  foi caracterizados por atividade convectiva relativamente intensa, originando precipitação forte e vento moderado com rajadas.
> 
> Salientam-se os valores de precipitação acumulada entre as 18 UTC do dia 23 às 06 UTC do dia 24, Viana do Castelo com 95mm e na região da Beira Interior e Beira Baixa, com Guarda com 65mm, Penhas Douradas com 60mm Castelo Branco com 66mm e Proença a Nova com 77mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (24 Out 2011 às 17:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Destacar, a rajada máxima de vento no Aeroporto de Faro às 5h01m de 158.5km/h.
> 
> Brutal, um evento que surpreendeu-me quer em termos de vento, quer em termos de precipitação.
> 
> Mas, foi sem dúvida, um excelente evento.



O IM coloca o valor em 157,3Km/h às 04:00, segundo o comunicado. Depreende-se que terão havido outras rajadas de vento de valores semelhantes no período entre as 04 e as 05 da manhã.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ml&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## David sf (24 Out 2011 às 18:17)

Vince disse:


> Em edição ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estranho, que a análise do ECMWF às 0z de 24 de outubro, tem ali um pequeno núcleo de 990 mbar junto à costa portuguesa:


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 18:45)

*Situação de vento forte em Faro*


> A situação de vento forte ocorrida em Faro está a ser estudada pelo IM.
> 
> A informação preliminar pode ser consultada no link abaixo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2011 às 18:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Boas , uma célula a Este ao final da tarde:


----------



## Dan (24 Out 2011 às 19:15)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*

No relatório do IM é avançada a hipótese de ter sido um *downburst*.




> *Situação de vento forte em Faro
> 
> Informação preliminar*
> 
> ...


@Instituto de Meteorologia, IP, Portugal


----------



## ecobcg (24 Out 2011 às 19:29)

Aqui estão uma série de imagens sobre os efeitos do vento forte em Faro:

Imagens Efeitos Vento Forte Faro


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Out 2011 às 19:40)

Agreste disse:


> O IM coloca o valor em 157,3Km/h às 04:00, segundo o comunicado. Depreende-se que terão havido outras rajadas de vento de valores semelhantes no período entre as 04 e as 05 da manhã.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/media/notici...ml&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=facebook



Agreste, o IM indica às 4 UTC logo são 5 horas em Portugal. O meu valor foi obtido via CDOS e está no Ogimet também estão os 158.5 km/h.

As imagens são impressionantes desde do Aeroporto passando pelo Fórum Algarve, só digo uma coisa se isto passasse em pleno dia, haveria mortes a lamentar, ainda bem que tudo se passou de noite.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (24 Out 2011 às 19:45)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2011*

Segundo informa o clube nacional de montanhismo, já neva na serra da estrela, gostava de saber a que cota.




>



Clube Nacional de Montanhismo


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 20:00)

Consequências das fortes rajadas de vento que se fizeram sentir ontem à noite no bairro das Arroteias, Caneças. (A ~300m de altitude).





@Catarina Monteiro


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 20:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Um pequeno video em time lapse que mostra a formação de um aguaceiro forte, que deve ter caído bem ali para a zona da Póvoa de Varzim,feito  hoje ao fim da tarde de minha casa. ( *ver 720p * *para melhor qualidade)*

[ame="http://youtu.be/Netp5OgqcsU"]http://youtu.be/Netp5OgqcsU[/ame]


Uma foto do aguaceiro muito forte e em desenvolvimento  que iria descarregar bem aqui no Porto ao fim do dia/começo da noite, ainda deu para ver um relâmpago do lado esquerdo da foto mas infelizmente não apanhei:







neste momento depois da chuvada continua frio, com o vento a ajudar , apenas *11.3 ºc *

pelo satélite algumas células aproximam-se do litoral Norte


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Out 2011 às 22:26)

Provavelmente um pequeno downburst ou algo parecido, pelas duas da manhã ficou um vento dos diabos que me registou uns estonteantes 122.0 km/h de rajada máxima, até tendo falhado a transmissão na estação durante uns minutos e tendo-me comprometido os dados de chuva na transmissão seguinte, apesar de estar tudo bem agora e o mastro se ter aguentado, apenas o transmissor deve ter-se movido excessivamente. Foi uma rajada instantânea.


----------



## Snifa (24 Out 2011 às 23:00)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Ainda deu para um videozito...

abrandei o video para se  ver melhor o clarão:


[ame="http://youtu.be/tSw-a_HIJeo"]http://youtu.be/tSw-a_HIJeo[/ame]


Neste momento vai pingando..mas a trovoada deixei de a ver... esta do video passou mais a NW...


----------



## Vince (25 Out 2011 às 09:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Por Braga o dia amanheceu com nuvens mais interessantes que ontem. 
Durante a noite avistava-se actividade eléctrica ao longe


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2011 às 10:31)

*Dia 24*











Porto Santo: 4,2mm.

Açores - precipitação <1mm em todas as EMA's, excepto no Nordeste da ilha de São Miguel: 4,4mm.

------------------

Synops (ogimet)


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2011 às 10:58)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2011*

*Neve obriga a corte de estrada na Serra da Estrela*


> A neve caiu hoje pela primeira vez este Outono na Serra da Estrela e obrigou ao corte de uma estrada do maciço central, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) da Guarda.
> 
> Segundo o CDOS, a estrada nacional n.º 338, no troço entre Piornos e Lagoa Comprida, «está encerrada desde as 1h devido à queda de neve».
> 
> ...


----------



## ACalado (25 Out 2011 às 14:57)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2011*

Boas,

Lá em cima na torre já neva com alguma intensidade, estavam 0ºc


----------



## amarusp (25 Out 2011 às 18:55)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2011*

Hoje à tarde proximo da Lagoa Comprida:
Fotos tiradas por carlos Amaro




Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Out 2011 às 20:35)

AnDré disse:


> Consequências das fortes rajadas de vento que se fizeram sentir ontem à noite no bairro das Arroteias, Caneças. (A ~300m de altitude).
> 
> 
> @Catarina Monteiro




Na serra de montemor a cobertura de um stand de automoveis desabou por completo!

Tive hoje arranjar um estore (que tive que pôr faixas novas) da minha janela que voaram... tive a apanhar os bocados na horta do meu vizinho aqui em baixo hoje! Teve cá os técnicos da meo a colocar a parabólica do meu vizinho de cima, que caiu na minha varanda, e tiveram a direccionar a minha que se deslocou e já não apanhava sinal! Foi uma noite brutal! Tive á vontade rajadas a cima dos 100 km/h!


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 06:11)

Fantkboy disse:


> Na serra de montemor a cobertura de um stand de automoveis desabou por completo!
> 
> Tive hoje arranjar um estore (que tive que pôr faixas novas) da minha janela que voaram... tive a apanhar os bocados na horta do meu vizinho aqui em baixo hoje! Teve cá os técnicos da meo a colocar a parabólica do meu vizinho de cima, que caiu na minha varanda, e tiveram a direccionar a minha que se deslocou e já não apanhava sinal! Foi uma noite brutal! Tive á vontade rajadas a cima dos 100 km/h!



Soube depois que afinal não tinham sido apenas telhas a ir pelo ar, mas a chaminé inteira, que foi arrancada, colocando os moradores daquela vivenda em autentico sobressalto. 

Houve também alguns danos ligeiros (pelo menos não tenho conhecimento de nada assim mais grave), em algumas viaturas que foram atingidas por objectos em suspensão. Uma amiga minha, também em Montemor, quase ficou sem porta do carro, quando no domingo à noite, ao sair do mesmo, uma forte rajada de vento abriu a porta com toda a pujança, partindo uma peça da porta do carro.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 06:15)

*Dia 25*












Horta: 12,9mm
Açores (Nordeste): 5,3mm






Porto Santo: 2,6mm
Calheta: 0,0mm
Lombo da Terça: ---


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Out 2011 às 09:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

BELO TEMPORAL, NO MAR.
Matosinhos:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ilhavo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Fonte: http://www.beachcam.pt/beachcams.php?cam=espinho&local=Espinho


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Out 2011 às 14:01)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*



> *Aeroporto de Faro fecha terminal e muda check-in para estacionamento devido ao mau tempo*
> 
> O Aeroporto de Faro fechou o terminal às 12h00 e mudou  a zona de check-in e de procedimentos de segurança para uma estrutura provisória montada no parque de estacionamento P6 para «para salvaguarda da segurança dos passageiros e dos colaboradores que aí trabalham», devido às previsões de mau tempo.
> 
> ...



O vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2011 às 17:46)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Estas últimas horas estão brutais quanto a vento e chuva. Especial atenção aos últimos 10 minutos que está a chover de forma fortíssima acompanhada de rajadas também muito fortes.

Sigo com 27.2mm.

Árvores, ramos partidos e pinheiros completamente dobrados:


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Out 2011 às 18:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Peniche


----------



## squidward (26 Out 2011 às 19:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

registo fotográfico desse momento (por acaso até nem foi no pico da chuva e vento).


----------



## GabKoost (26 Out 2011 às 19:06)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Parou o dilúvio mas a chuva vai continuando em regime de aguaceiros dispersos.

Fiz um pequeno vídeo deste evento que durou uma boa hora e fez a precipitação acumulada disparar. No entanto, não apanhei nenhum trovão.

Quando fiz a gravação, a sessão estava a começar e ainda não estava no topo da sua força!

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGZOklOnXtQ[/VIDEO]


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 19:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

*Mau tempo faz um desaparecido no Grande Porto*


> Os bombeiros procuram uma pessoa que poderá ter caído, esta quarta-feira à tarde, à água, na sequência da queda de uma ponte em Guidões, Trofa.
> 
> O vento forte e a chuva que tem caído na região do Grande Porto provocou inúmeras inundações e quedas de árvores, sendo o caso mais complicado na Estrada da Circunvalação, junto ao Hospital de Magalhães Lemos, onde uma árvore caiu sobre vários carros estacionados.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*



rfilipeg disse:


> Já vejo relâmpagos na direcção do mar.
> 
> Aqui para Gondomar não vem nada



Sim elas andam aí,

um pequeno video em slow motion de há momentos:


[ame="http://youtu.be/xpz4DLj-cLU"]http://youtu.be/xpz4DLj-cLU[/ame]


é natural que nas próximas horas e como aproximar do núcleo da depressão tenhamos bastante instabilidade   



entretanto começa a chover forte , sigo com, *26.4 mm * acumulados 


e agora já se ouve bem, boa descarga aqui perto!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 19:28)

*Mau tempo varre Portugal de Norte a Sul*


> Protecção civil registou quase 200 ocorrências em Lisboa, há registo de inundações no Porto e há relatos de confusão no Aeroporto de Faro.
> 
> O mau tempo está a afectar a vida dos portugueses em diversos pontos do país. De Norte a Sul, há registo de complicações, com a Protecção Civil a registar diversas ocorrências.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2011 às 19:36)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*





http://www.meteogalicia.es/observacion/raios/raios.action


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Out 2011 às 19:41)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

A única coisa que se começou a fazer sentir bem a partir do fim da manhã foi o vento, de resto choveu com intensidades consideradas normais, entre o fraco e moderado.

Mas, o fim de tarde ainda trouxe a passagem de qualquer coisa. 

A Sul:


----------



## Roger24 (26 Out 2011 às 19:43)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2011*

Boas noites

Aqui por Valhelhas tem chovido o dia todo quase sem parar mas com uns picos fortes de aguaceiros... como a chuva aqui e em volta ribeiras e o rio Zêzere têm aumentado o caudal gradualmente. Deixo aqui umas fotos para verem que eu tirei ás 17:15 min.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 19:45)

*Tromba de água provoca caos nos acessos ao Grande Porto*


> Uma ponte submersa, diversas ruas cortadas, autoestradas com mais de um metro de água e túneis completamente alagados compõem neste momento o cenário de muitas cidades a Norte do País, após uma tromba de água que começou por volta das 18h00.
> 
> No Grande Porto o caos é total, com vários acidentes rodoviários a tornarem intransitáveis os principais acessos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2011 às 20:15)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Tá animado a norte


----------



## lsalvador (26 Out 2011 às 20:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Nova actualização

19:10	16.3°C	96%	23.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	0.6 mm	(22 mm/hr)
19:00	15.7°C	95%	25.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	4.4 mm	(94 mm/hr)
18:50	16.2°C	96%	18.2 km/h	SO	998.7 hpa	8.8 mm	(209 mm/hr)
18:40	16.1°C	96%	15.2 km/h	SO	998.1 hpa	9.6 mm	(128 mm/hr)
18:30	15.9°C	96%	12.2 km/h	SSE	998.4 hpa	4.2 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:20	15.8°C	96%	19.9 km/h	S	998.5 hpa	4.6 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:10	15.6°C	94%	17.2 km/h	SSE	998.6 hpa	2.4 mm	(75 mm/hr)
18:00	15.9°C	94%	19.2 km/h	S	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(39 mm/hr)
17:50	16.2°C	95%	19.9 km/h	SSE	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(29 mm/hr)
17:40	16.3°C	95%	21.6 km/h	SSE	998.8 hpa	4.0 mm	(93 mm/hr)
17:30	16.3°C	94%	26.0 km/h	SSE	998.5 hpa	3.6 mm	(64 mm/hr)



Nota : Hora em UTC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 21:17)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*



lsalvador disse:


> Nova actualização
> 
> 19:10	16.3°C	96%	23.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	0.6 mm	(22 mm/hr)
> 19:00	15.7°C	95%	25.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	4.4 mm	(94 mm/hr)
> ...



*38,1mm* registados em Tomar (Valdonas) das 18h às 19h UTC.


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2011 às 21:25)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2011*



DRC disse:


> Acaba de aparecer isto na taxa de pluviosidade (rain rate) na estação amadora da Covilhã. Isto aconteceu mesmo?
> 
> EDIT 21H00: Acaba de marcar 600 mm/hora!!!!!!!!!!



Aconteceu e tenho filmado, já meto o video


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 21:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Cá fica o vídeo da chuvada e trovoada de há momentos: ( *ver em 720 p* )

A chuva intensifica-se aos 1:24

[ame="http://youtu.be/OxBRzxsma7M"]http://youtu.be/OxBRzxsma7M[/ame]


----------



## shli30396 (26 Out 2011 às 22:19)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*



Mário Barros disse:


> A norte de Queluz



Sim, actividade relativamente recente ao largo da zona da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2011 às 22:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011*

Boas , algumas fotos tiradas a Norte:


----------



## Snifa (26 Out 2011 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*
























www.jn.pt


----------



## Paula (26 Out 2011 às 22:56)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 23:17)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*

Cenário após a chuvada que passou aqui


----------



## Minho (26 Out 2011 às 23:30)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Caos completo na cidade de Braga entre as 18h e as 21h. Desta vez, tanto novas vias urbanas (rotundas, viadutos, túneis) foram seriamente afetadas assim como estradas nacionais com desmoronamentos de muros e enxurradas de lama. Presenciei a um TIR que embateu contra uma enxurrada de terra que atravessava a estrada... quase deu acidente,  condutor não deve ter ganho para o susto. As saídas da A3 (sul e oeste) estiveram encerradas por inundação.

Pena realmente não haver muitas fotos para já.






Fonte IM


----------



## trovoadas (26 Out 2011 às 23:47)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*

Video da chuvada que passou por aqui


----------



## Snifa (27 Out 2011 às 00:08)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Fotos do Mau tempo aqui no Norte.


*Mau tempo em Vila do Conde (Sandra Roque)
*






























*Mau tempo em Matosinhos (ESTELA SILVA/LUSA)
*


















http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo-temporal-tempo-chuva-vento-tvi24/1293069-4071.html


----------



## boneli (27 Out 2011 às 00:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Esta ultima foto tirei em cima de uma muro junto à ponte, pois o rio já tinha galgado esta junto parque de exposições...já era noite mas foi o que consegui tirar.Na primeira foto do lado direio, já só se vê meia janelas das garagens cobertas pelo rio...as garagens estavam com água até ao tecto.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Out 2011 às 00:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Boas noites, hoje andei por Vila Verde e Braga e deu para tirar algumas fotos e fazer alguns videos! Em algumas zonas foi sem duvida assustador, nao me lembro de ver cair tanta chuva num só dia em Braga! A zona pior que vi foi em Celeirós mesmo em frente as piscinas a rua era um verdadeiro rio e com forte corrente... ficam aqui os videos e as fotos!

Este foi em Vila Verde!
http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/94/q15m.mp4/

A minha garagem




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Aqui em Celeirós




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/265/fsk.mp4/

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/192/1wf.mp4/

http://imageshack.us/clip/my-videos/254/1ag.mp4/


----------



## ajrebelo (27 Out 2011 às 11:53)

Boas

Ontem a trovoada não entrou em Lisboa mas, tentei, aqui fica uma foto por volta das 20h no MIRADOURO NOSSA SENHORA DO MONTE -GRAÇA







Abraços


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Out 2011 às 15:06)

boas. 

bem, ca fica os registos do IM da zona do mondego.

A chuva começou a cair por volta, das 8h da manha de dia 26, e só parou ao meio da tarde. isto sempre foi acompanhado com vento fraco a moderado. 
Depois o pós frontal, foi de aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhado de trovoada ate a madrugada do dia 27. 

ca ficam os graficos da estação de Nelas que fica a 18 a 20km...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Out 2011 às 17:01)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*



Gerofil disse:


> A margem esquerda do Guadiana tem sido das mais fustigadas  pela intempérie desta noite.



*O MeteoPT sempre em cima do acontecimento* 

*Chuva intensa volta a provocar cheias em Sobral da Adiça*


jcdonjuan76






A situação em Sobral da Adiça, no concelho de Moura, está praticamente normalizada depois da forte chuvada que caiu na noite de quarta-feira, 26, ter provocado inundações e obrigado à evacuação de pessoas. Em declarações à Agência Lusa, o segundo comandante do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja, Carlos Pica, realçou que "não há desalojados", apesar de várias habitações terem sido inundadas e evacuadas quatro pessoas, que entretanto regressaram às suas casas.
Carlos Pica adiantou ainda que a ribeira que atravessa a localidade, que transbordara devido à forte chuvada, já voltou ao leito normal, e que os bombeiros estão a proceder a operações de limpeza, pelo que a situação de cheia terminou. O segundo comandante do CDOS de Beja acrescentou ainda que a Junta de Freguesia de Sobral da Adiça e o Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Moura vão avaliar esta quinta-feira, 27, os prejuízos causados pelas inundações. 

Fonte: CorreioAlentejo


----------



## Minho (27 Out 2011 às 19:53)

Braga 26-11-2011








Twiter@mcorais






Twiter@pedromorgado


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2011 às 20:47)

*Dia 26*





EMAs sobrepostas:
Vila Real: 17,2mm
Santarém (Fonte Boa): 50,0mm
Évora: 11,0mm
Zambujeira: 20,4mm






Calheta: 0,9mm
Lombo da Terça: ---
Porto Santo: 0,0mm

No arquipélago dos Açores apenas ocorreu precipitação em Angra do Heroísmo: 0,1mm.

Precipitação, synops (ogimet):







*Estações do WU. Precipitação acumulada >50,0mm:*
(valores arredondados)

131mm - Quinta da Capela – Braga Sul
93mm - Covilhã
89mm – Trofa
80mm – Pinheiro de Loures, Loures
72mm – Manteigas
68mm – Mira-Sintra, Cacém
65mm – Tomar
62mm – Caneças, Odivelas
59mm - Caramulo
58mm – Tamel, S. Pedro Fins, Barcelos
56mm – Argoncilhe, Santa Maria da Feira
55mm - Caldas das Taipas, Guimarães
51mm – Porto (ISEP)
50mm – Cernache do Bonjardim, Sertã


*Rajadas de vento superiores a 90km/h, EMAs (IM):*
130,0km/h – Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão)
129,7km/h – Penhas Douradas **
111,6km/h – Mogadouro 
101,2km/h – Cabo Carvoeiro
97,9km/h – Castro Marim
95,4km/h – Almodôvar (Cerro Negro)
95,4km/h – Sabugal (Martim Rei)
91,3km/h – Guarda
90,7km/h – Figueira Castelo Rodrigo
**Synops (ogimet)


*Descargas eléctricas:*


----------



## manchester (27 Out 2011 às 21:55)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Outubro 2011*

Deixo 1 pequeno video que relata a situação que vivi em Matosinhos


----------



## Minho (28 Out 2011 às 22:40)

Valores de precipitação recolhida nas estações meteorológicas da Meteogalicia
Curioso os valores de Mos. Mos é um município muito perto do aeroporto de Vigo, não tem uma altitude por aí além, a não ser que a estação esteja instalada em algum ponto alto.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2011 às 22:57)

*Dia 27*

*Estações do IM com precipitação acumulada >10mm:*

28,7mm - Foía
21,5mm - Cabo Carvoeiro
14,5mm - Viana do Castelo (Chafé)
13,6mm - Lisboa (G.C)
11,2mm - Leiria (Cidade)
10,8mm - Monção (Valinha)
10,5mm - Ansião
10,5mm - Cabo Raso
10,0mm - Luzim

Ilha de São Miguel, Açores:
18,1mm - Nordeste
10,4mm - P.Delgada (Aeroporto)
10,0mm - P.Delgada (Observatório)


*Rajadas de vento superiores a 90km/h* (25m/s):
106,2km/h - Cabo Carvoeiro
91,8km/h - Cabo Raso


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2011 às 23:14)

Minho disse:


> Valores de precipitação recolhida nas estações meteorológicas da Meteogalicia
> Curioso os valores de Mos. Mos é um município muito perto do aeroporto de Vigo, não tem uma altitude por aí além, a não ser que a estação esteja instalada em algum ponto alto.



Total, de 23 a 26 de Outubro:






Em Portugal, à cabeceira temos *Lamas de Mouro* com um total de *303,8mm* em 4 dias.
Braga - 226mm.
V.Castelo - 186,7mm.
Cabril - 174,1mm.


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2011 às 23:31)

Quanto ao resumo deste evento em Odivelas, além da precipitação saliento a intensidade do vento que causou estragos nas zonas mais altas do concelho.

Fica um vídeo do vento forte da noite de 23, minutos depois de ter regressado a luz que havia falhado devido a rajadas de vento bastante fortes.


(Ver em HD. Do lado direito da estrada o vento não se nota tão forte devido à barreira que o prédio faz).

Precipitação acumulada na estação de Caneças nestes dias:
Dia 23: 47,8mm
Dia 24: 10,0mm
Dia 25: 3,2mm
Dia 26: 62,4mm
Dia 27: 27,0mm

Total: *150,4mm*


----------



## Geiras (29 Out 2011 às 18:12)

Consequências do mau tempo na Quinta do Conde:


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2011 às 01:51)

Boas noites, aqui ficam algumas fotos de efeitos do mau tempo dos últimos dias pela minha zona e Lisboa, em algumas delas o decorrer do evento:











Ondulação no Rio Tejo:











Alguns efeitos em Almada e Cais do Sodré:
















E um andaime que por pouco ia provocando um acidente no prédio ao lado da minha casa mas a protecção civil e os Bombeiros foram alertados a tempo:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 18:05)

Hoje, quando fui ao Pinheiro de Loures, vi isto:


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2011 às 23:30)

Aqui fica por Queluz um registo do vento 



]


----------

